# GTO Twin Turbo System!!!



## PGoldz (Oct 16, 2004)

TWIN TURBOS! 

arty:


----------



## Trace (Dec 15, 2004)

But officer, I was just...wha, what's that? Cuffs?? :rofl:


----------



## SasdawgGTO (Nov 10, 2004)

This will be ordered by me the day it is released LOL. :cheers


----------



## bnvus (Nov 19, 2004)

DAMN.....can't imagine what it would do for an LS2.


----------



## WJentsch (Oct 4, 2004)

Am I reading that right? The APS system rates over 520 hp at the wheel? Am I doing the conversion wrong? What's the estimated cost for the system? And out of curiosity, what's the time frame involved in installing that system?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

528 h.p. and 417 torque, according to them its a [email protected]#ch to install! Waiting to get pricing........ :cheers


----------



## twolf (Nov 24, 2004)

That is a very interesting design they have. Well thought out. I'm not sure I really need 600+ HP at the crank..but... then again... who really needs anything right? :cool


----------



## WJentsch (Oct 4, 2004)

twolf said:


> That is a very interesting design they have. Well thought out. I'm not sure I really need 600+ HP at the crank..but... then again... who really needs anything right? :cool


Its less about need than it is about want. Men are endowed by their creator with certain inalienable rights, among them are life, liberty and the pursuit of horsepower.


----------



## SasdawgGTO (Nov 10, 2004)

WJentsch said:


> Its less about need than it is about want. Men are endowed by their creator with certain inalienable rights, among them are life, liberty and the pursuit of horsepower.


 :cheers


----------



## Spambell (Feb 8, 2005)

Hey guys I am new to this forum and I just wanted to let you know that we
are currently building a twin system for those cars also. It will be a different design though. If any one has any questions feel free to contact me.

Thanks, Dalton 
Pro Turbo Systems.LLC
[email protected]


----------



## twolf (Nov 24, 2004)

I contacted an APS dealer in my area... and guess what they had to say:
(approx. quote here...)

"We are currently phasing APS out of our product line. Why you ask? When they bring out a system like this people get very excited and they want to place orders right away. At no place or time does APS mention in their advertising that it takes 9 to 12 MONTHS to get your parts."

The dealer was tired of getting caught in the middle, putting up with grouchy customers and non-commital answers from APS only to have the customer ultimately cancel the order anyway.

Just thought you all might want to know.
Twolf


----------



## stucker (Sep 22, 2004)

WJentsch said:


> Its less about need than it is about want. Men are endowed by their creator with certain inalienable rights, among them are life, liberty and the pursuit of horsepower.


AMEN!! brother


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Me likee!

Cheaper than blowers, izzit?


----------



## OneLapGTOracer (Oct 24, 2004)

*Twin Turbo*

Here is a Twin Turbo system that would knock your shocks off. www.avoturboworld.com


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

:agree  arty:


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

Put me down for a Twin Turbo Kit over a Blower any day. What I want to know is what is the life expectency of the engine after such modifications.


----------



## GT-Ohhh (Oct 29, 2005)

twolf said:


> I contacted an APS dealer in my area... and guess what they had to say:
> (approx. quote here...)
> 
> "We are currently phasing APS out of our product line. Why you ask? When they bring out a system like this people get very excited and they want to place orders right away. At no place or time does APS mention in their advertising that it takes 9 to 12 MONTHS to get your parts."
> ...



I also like to say that APS is run by David Inall,remember him from the old Incon scam? He took thousands of dollars from LS1 owners and only delivered a few kits and parts of others before he took off with everyones money. I wouldnt put any trust in APS with him there.


----------

